# help finding instruction manual



## Hutchie91

i bought a second hand multi gym for cheap but it had already been dismantled when i purchased it. he showed me the original picture of how it looked but said he had lost the instructions a while back and couldn't remember the model number. i have tried pretty much everywhere, even just googling the name to see what came up with no luck!

can anyone help me out as i would like to start using it at home for those times i cant make it to the gym..

this is said to be the way it should look... and im pretty sure i can match the frame work its the cables i reckon im gonna have a bad time with










as you can see its a pro power multi gym but thats the best i know. i have looked on all the bars to see if there may be a model number but cant seem to find one (will double check again)

thanks in advance!


----------



## simonthepieman

have you tried looking under the kitchen sink, I think I saw it there


----------



## BoomTime

simonthepieman said:


> have you tried looking under the kitchen sink, I think I saw it there


No no I last saw it in the top drawer in the kitchen!

Search the manufacturer online, if that fails contact them and ask for one


----------



## MRSTRONG

Google image til you find the model then zoom in on pics .


----------



## Hutchie91

ewen said:


> Google image til you find the model then zoom in on pics .


I have tried that actually but they aren't great for detail



BoomTime said:


> No no I last saw it in the top drawer in the kitchen!
> 
> it can be I moved since buying
> 
> Search the manufacturer online, if that fails contact them and ask for one





simonthepieman said:


> have you tried looking under the kitchen sink, I think I saw it there


----------

